# montgomery county preble county



## feastmaker2014 (Apr 2, 2014)

been out every day this week found 5 first day around 1 tree next day none next day 7 next day 1 and yesterday 9 
I must say been a crazy year for mushrooms. my good spots haven't had any and new spots full of them. 
my kids love the hunt tho\.
anyone doin any good.


----------



## morelseeker (Oct 16, 2012)

I've been finding since last week of April for blacks. Now big greys and small to medium yellows. WoooHoooo. Finding pounds. Today I found 4 that were doubles.


----------



## feastmaker2014 (Apr 2, 2014)

sweet what are you finding most around. I found most of mine on field edeges and on path edges


----------



## joeandjulie (May 1, 2014)

found half dozen yellows near camden today


----------



## jmorel (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks like the end is near, yellows are drying up, hopefullt the rain today will resserect a few.


----------

